# Revenge of the Mangled Moose



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Heresy Online Productions presents 
Revenge of the Mangled Moose.



*The rules.*

Please make your posts of some quality and think of it as a story telling thread where we all take turns.

No weapon can be taken on to the premises (this includes the beer garden and car park). It is physically impossible resulting in the _MOOSE _ or its staff taking a direct action against the individual.
The _Moose_ and staff will deal with rule breakers in this colour text. btw.

You may use anything that may be to hand in a normal pub or bar (stools etc) as a weapon.

This is not to the death, its a laugh. Maul, kick, bite, scream and fight dirty but funny too!

No commitment required; if you don't post for a while you're knocked out by the last action against you, for however long until you post again.

Its a general mêlée so any one can get stuck in to anyone else.


Introduction to The Mangled Moose
_The Mangled Moose_ is a drinking house known throughout Time and Space, from the 41st millennium to the days of Bugmans famous brew.
After the last time it had been destroyed many magical sources had been used to render it impervious to flame or sorceries, advanced machines hummed as they powered the many systems that ran the pub.
Down in the cellar, next to the sounds of the fridges and beer lines was the steady throb of the source of the _Moose's_ power.
The Rift was a gateway to any time or place thus enabling_ The Mangled Moose_ to procure large supplies of any drink known to anyone/it/thing in existence anywhere.
Also of course for the customers to reach the place in the, well, er the first place.
Fights are quite common in this cosmopolitan atmosphere and this is how the place has been destroyed eight times before.
Apart from that it looked like an average pub with all that you expect to find therein.
The previous refurbishment the _Moose_ was bought by a trendy Pub chain and kitted out as some sort of wine bar with nice soft furnishings, staff uniforms and great hulking brutes of doormen.

It lasted a surprisingly long time before yet another refurb was required but now the door staff are broken, the soft furnishings are sticky and ripped and the staff have all had to lay on a nice couch and tell somebody about their childhood...

The new owner _Bogman_ a grizzled survivor of the Squat Homeworlds (yes he is a distant descendant of _Bugman_ but nobody really wants to drink _Bogman's Brew _do they?) has bought the premisis and decided that it needs bringing up to date, so has decided to add a nightclub to the format.

Now loud pumping dance music blasts from the new extension built upon the old beer garden and _Bogman's_ idea of up to date is to make the poor ol _Moose_ into a Seventies Theme Bar.
Babycham has made a come back and now bright patterns peirce the eye to the very brain but at least the Slaaneshi customers have actually noticed that the refurbishment has occurred even if nobodies buying Babycham.

So welcome to the _Moose's _latest incarnation and drink responsibly.:alcoholic:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

_Bogman's_ tongue flicked nervously across his lip.
He was running late, he should be out of the place before it opened, the only part he liked about owning this place was the prospect of counting the profits.

Soon they would be arriving,
only wiley _Bogman_ had spotted that the portal in the cellar would allow him to get the punters back into the bar before the refurb had started.

Putting the last of the float into the till he looked around him, it was the last time he would see it so resplendent in its garish seventies patterns and colours.

Oh well at least the new Club side of the place would turn an extra profit.

It was time to get through the portal to collect teeth,, lost money and valuables from the floor of the old _Moose_...............................


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Solitaire strode in through the wall mounted Webway portal, preferring that method of travel to the Warp rift in the basement.
"Good news everyone, I recently had a poker game with Fidel Castro and I bet my remaining Russian gold. And I Won! What's more is that this time it's on my Isha Express card and not in just a load of gold coins so it cannot be stolen! To celebrate I'm buying all drinks for the next half hour!" announced Solitaire just before he realised he was the only person actually inside. Shrugging he sat down and ordered a bottle of grog. . .


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris stumbled into to the the new moose. He still smelt of burnt from last night, and his fuzzy hat was browner than usual. Hearing Solitare's announcement, Chris hatched a plan to get his...I mean Stalin's gold back. 

"Solitare my dear, dear friend, how about buying your old friend Chrisman a drink, eh?"


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Deathbringer entered the moose throught the traditional method known as the front door
inside he saw chrisman and solitaire and heard the word gold
As a member of farsights tau gold was important 
he went up to the bar and ordered a small Vino astartes 41500679 a very good year
and waited to hear more


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

"Hmm sure I'll buy you a drink, but don't think you can get me drunk to steal my card, I have a high tolerance for alcohol." Solitaire said to Chris before lifting up his bottle of grog, and once again instead of actually drinking any it it just splashed down his front off of his plain face mask, only to fade away a few moments later. . .


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Walking in, Mordeth looked at the trio at the bar. What a load of dump they were. Didn't even know how to drink...
And, stealing the card shouldn't prove too hard... all he had to do was sit in a corner, listen to the conversation through the small bug he had planted on chris in their last visit to the old moose, and then, at the right time, strike.
walking over to the bar, he ordered a bugman ale, and then walked to a corner of the room and sat down. Waiting. Listening.
.......
Bored.


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Master Chief came flying through the door after seeing signs for the opening of the new Moose from his pelican and had decided that Chief Mendez, Sergeant Johnson and the marines along with spartans could keep the covenant at bay. He also decided to buy a few beers instead of starting the massive war that was obviously going to happen in a few hours time.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Sarcasm stepped into the Moose through the rift in the basement. Walking up to the bar he sat on a stool and ordered a Tzeentchian Surprise. When he downed it he felt tingling as the brew worked its strange magic on his body. He felt it building up...... before a few of his eyelashes fell out. Disappointed he ordered another. This is going to be a long night he thought.


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Then not to be outdone by Sarcasm, Master ordered 5 Emperors Finest's and downed them all in 20 seconds flat before asking the bartender if there was a TV and if so then where the hell it was.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Solitaire was disappointed. He wasn't even getting the slightest bit tipsy! Angrily he turned to the bartender.
"You call this bottle of grog strong! Pathetic! I want your most powerful bottle of grog immediately. I can afford it." Snapped Solitaire, "Oh and order everyone another round of drinks of their choice on me, just to be friendly." The bartender nodded dutifully before handing the priceless bottle to Solitaire and then turning to fetch the drinks for everyone else. He sighed as he saw the mad Harlequin wasting the alcohol as it poured down his front and at its wasted potential, proven by the fact that a single drop which happened to splash upon a fly caused it to instantly turn to dust. What a waste. . .


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Daemon Prince Vilhelm strode into the bar, looked around and saw the new part of the club. He smiled and walked over and watched as a daemonette started to dance in front of him. I can worship slaanesh for a little while, he thought.


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Master Chief then thought that it was boring watching TV and drinking beer and thought that he would throw a portion of Fish and Chips at the next person he saw, which was BlackApostleVillhelm.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"Thanks mate!" said Chrisman to Solitare, "I'd never think of steeling your gold though. You won it fair and square." 
_That's it Chris, your doing fine,_ said Chris's concious, _Just a little more of the ass kissing and he'll let his guard down..._


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Master Chief seeing that nobody was going to answer to his challenge ordered another 5 Emperors Finest's and downed them in 30 seconds flat. Realising that he had drank these slower he walked out of the bar only to return 5 mminutes later in an insane state. Grabbed a knife to eat food with and cut open a portal that lead through to Halo to destroy the Covenant rather than hurt people in the pub. 
_Don't hit them yet wwait for another hour or 2 before walking back in there. A fight is certain to be happening then._ He thought to himself whilst beating up the Arbiter and his little puny grunt squads being lead by elites that fell before him.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

deathbringer was a lil pissed 2 bottles of vino astartes was pretty heavy for a tau
he weaved up between chris and solitaire
and whispered into solitaires ear very quietly
"dat dat chris wannnnnnnns ur gold but i got 'im i seen 'im i got ur back watch diss"
he turned to chris and mouthed something 
Chris frowned and leaned towards him
Deathbringer smiled as he caught chris's exposed jaw with an uppercut sending him flying
He turned to solitaire giggiling inanely "See "


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Then Master Chief walked back through his portal, closed it, and turned around to see Chirs flying towards him. Then in the quick of an instant, Master Chief re-opened the portal and waited for Chris to go through it which seemed like forever seeing as his reaction helper was turned on. He turned it off and it was still the same. _Hmm... it must be broken. Oh well I'll get Dr. Halsey or Chief Mendez to fix it later._ He thought. Seeming pleased with himself he decided to watch the very slow show from behind the bar and decided to give himself free beer. And everybody else by drenching them in it. And it was all on the house :biggrin:.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Walking into the moose, darkreever removed his weapons and handed them over to the staffer blocking his way in. _"Just don't let anyone try and steal 'em."_ He said before heading over to the bartender and ordering a pint of Fenrisian ale; ignoring the flying Chrisman that nearly collided with him.

Turning to go over to the corner, dark noticed that Mordeth was already there. Rolling his hidden eyes from behind a tattered and dirty cloak, he made his way and sat at the table. _"Been open only a little while and already the fists are flying."_


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Seeing as Master Chief's reaction worker had finally began working again and his view was back to normal he stopped soaking everybody and watched Chris fly through the portal to Halo and decided to follow him to see how well Chrisx faired against puny grunts and elites while he went to destroy the prophets of Truth, Regret and the other one who's name I can't remember.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

OOC: It's Mercy.

Chris had forgotten what was actually happening. All he remembered that he was flying across the bar, not on fire and with the urge to grab Solitare's credit card. Chris smashed through the wall of the bar and landed with a thud on some decking. He was inside another room. There was a table where 6 Slaaneshi bunnies were playing poker and eating custard creams. There was a strange purple goo everywhere. The stared at Chris with an evil grin. "Oh crap, not you guys again," said Chris remembering a terrible incident at the first moose...


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Downing his sixth Tzeenchian Surprise, Sarcasm was pleased to have a large tentacle sprout from his shoulder. It wormed its way out from beneath his power armour and he began to wave it about lazily. Then, deciding to cause some mischief, he sent it out across the room and wrapped it around deathbringer's leg. Then, while deathbringer was still occupied having a chat with solitaire, Sarcasm sent him flying backwards right into darkreever. Darkreever was knocked off his chair and then deathbringer landed hard onto of him. But before Sarcasm could have any more fun the tentacle disappeared. Damn this weak booze thought Sarcasm.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Entering the new 'moose, Chuck's head drooped. With someone else playing music what was he suposed to do? He sat down quietly at the bar and ordered a botle of pie in a cup (Actualy a kind of alchoholic cofee), sat, set his guitar against the bar on his left, picked up a glass, and began to drink. Just as he began to setle in, a man came flying from the table behind him. Landing spactacularly on the ground next to Chuck on the left. Chuck did a double take. This couldnt be hapening. The bastard had landed on his guitar, and it was cracked in three places. This couldnt be hapening, his mind was refusing to proses this event. But as he watched another man landed on top of them both. Chuck couldnt move in horror. His guitar was broken cleanly into three pieces. Someone would pay for this. 

Taking his botle of pie in a cup, he broke it over the bar and lept on top of (deathbringer and darkreever) Recognising one from earlier he shouted,

"You bastard music hater!" 

And stabed repeatedly with his sharp botle.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

(Schafer, I wasn't sent crashing into you; I was sitting at a table away from the bar..)

Rolling to his side, darkreever looked and saw that his ale had been knocked over. Getting up off the ground, he picked deathbringer up by the neck; "Who were you just fighting!" He yelled, shaking him like a doll before smashing his mug against the table and tossing deathbringer back to the ground, waiting for his answer.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Flerden entered the bar and walked to the disk.
''A cup of coffe, please''. When he got his cup of coffe he just stared as every one started to hit eachother by random.
''Some one wana play poker?'' He took his cards from his pocket and started to shufle them.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Dessel rose from his stool, the 5 bottles of beer he had gotten off of Solitares good will rolling around empty. He payed the tender for 2 more bottles, and walked over to Flerden. Offering him one of the bottles
"I'm up for a game" he said.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Solitaire was mildly amused at the combat going around him yet decided not to bother taking part. He splashed some more grog down his front and ordered another bottle on his tab. He looked around him and decided for no real reason to fuel the destruction by ordering everyone another round of drinks. . .


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

As IamI (remember the hairy halfling?) walked into the Moose he saw various people fighting, and a coulple of guys playing cards. He walked over to them and asked if he could play.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Mordeth was just going to answer dark, and greet him welcome, when suddenly many things happened very fast, and dark was suddenly standing over his fellow Tau-man...
Deciding he had waited long enough, Mordeth looked at his bottle, found that it was almost empty, and bluntly threw it at deathbringers face.
Hearing a satisfying 'Whack!', he turned towards solitaire, walked up to him, shouted, "take off that bloody mask if you want to get drunk," before hitting it with a randm bottle he picked up from someone close by, making the mask crack a little in the middle...
Turning back to darkreever, he exclaimed, "Dark! It has been too long, old boy!" before slamming his bottle into someone coming too close.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Sarcasm happily watched the mayhem, pleased to have been the cause of it. He laughed and downed another Tzeenchian Surprise. This time nothing happened. Disappointed Sarcasm threw the empty bottle behind him and heard it smash over somebody, who cried out in pain. Oops thought Sarcasm, taking a swing from a fresh bottle.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Flerden was dealing cards when he got an empty bottle of Tzeenchain Surprise in his head.
''Ouch, that hurt.'' He started to look around for the person who trhew it. But as no one had anny mutations he did not know whi it was.
''Well who cares'' He then continued to deal the cards.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Watching Sarcasm carelessly fling his empty bottle behind himself; darkreever guessed that he had been the culprit that hit him with deathbringer. Picking up the still fallen deathrbinger, dark hurled him back at Sarcasm before picking up a chair and throwing that at the pair as well; before turning to Mordeth. _"That it has Mordeth! Now if you'll give me a moment, I have to make someone pay for spilling my ale."_ He said with a smile, before jumping after Sarcasm and deathbringer.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Sarcasm was knocked over the bar when deathbringer crashed into him. He was followed by a chair before darkreever jumped on them. Lashing out with his left fist he hit deathbringer hard on the jaw while taking a drink from his Tzeenchian Surprise, of which he hadn't spilled a drop, with his right. This time his arm mutated into a large club, made of flesh and metal, with which he then proceeded to hit darkreever with. Still clubbing darkreever he smashed deathbringer's head into the bar and wormed his way out from the brawl. He then tipped all the bottles off the counter onto darkreever and deathbringer. Sarcasm then jumped onto the bar, while his arm returned to normal. Then he leapt onto the darkreever and deathbringer, crushing them before vaulting the bar and running into the club.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Chuck blinked. Had he noden off? The guitar!. 

He looked down quickly, breething a sigh of relief. It was fine, drinking another cup of pie, he blinked a few more times and stretched. Wow had he needed that, he hadent slept for days.

Glanceing around he noticed a game of cards forming. He metaly shruged. Nothing better to do...

"Whats the game?" he asked sitting down at the game.


----------



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

karix walked in. "i feel like a pint of squig blood" he said to himself. walking slowly up to chris, he asked "do they serve squig blood?" the nod from him told him everything. finding a man with a guitar, he went up to him and punched him square in the face. "I Want SQUIGBLOOD!!!! WAAAAAAAAARGH!!!!!!" and charged into the rabble that was the fight in the middle of the bar "i am the vampire ork mwwhahahahahahahahahaha"


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Master Chief then walked back through his portal and wondered how you could be two races at once. So he walked up to Karix and kindly asked him, "excuse me, whatever you are, but how can you be two races at once?" Not getting an answer from him he cut a hole in the roof and smashed it over his head.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

As this whole racket was going on behind him Daemon Prince Vilhelm, otherwise known as the Black Apostle, had just finished his lapdance with the daemonetter before eating her as a token of respect. As he got up licking his fingers he turned and saw the barfight ensuing. Even though he did just eat he was always hungry, he stopped as he saw the furball from last time and the stupid ork and many other familiar faces. As he started picking out his first victim he picked up a random guitar that its owner had left lying around and swung it like a bat at Masterchief, breaking the guitar and launching him across the room.


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Seeing as the guitar bat had only damaged Master Chiefs gel layer, he wasn't very afraid of hitting the wall. That was until he saw that he was heading towards a wall with spikes. The only thing that could save him now was his faulty anti-gravity field spanning the whole width and height of the Moose. He tried to activeate it but it wouldn't so he grabbed a coushion and prepared for the worst.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Solitaire span on one foot and when he had returned to his original position his mask had been miraculously fixed.
"That's it I'm not buying anyone anymore drinks." he called out before lifting up his Isha card which, for some reason, exploded in a cloud of smoke. "Let's dance, blue-skin." Solitaire said to Mordeth, beckoning him over before jumping at him and aiming a fist right at where his alien targets nose should have been. . .


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Chuck fell to the floor compleatly flaberghasted. Why would someone want to hit him? Thats just mean. Looking over indignently, he heard the best shout somthing about orks and vampires. Deciding that such an injustice could not go unpunished, he set his guitar carefully at the table, smileing apologeticaly to the other gambler, and charged the creature brandishing his botle of pie in a cup. 

"Hitting people isnt nice!" Exclaimed chuck to the sound of glass shatering over the things head and coffe dribleing down its face.


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Master Chief, now confused at what was going on after hitting a wall full of spikes, got up and ordered 6 beers drank 4 and threw the other two at Karix. Seeing as this had only angered the ork more he grabbed his butter knife, cut open a portal to Halo, picked up whatever the heck Karix was, threw him towards the portal, missed and then ran through the portal to keep himself safe before closing the portal and going on a murderous rampage with an assault rifle, an SMG and a battle rifle.


----------



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

karix picked up masterchief and punched him in the face. "nobody tries to throw karix" punching him again and taking away his weapons and stomped them into the ground. "heh heh" looking at the borken guns "i broke grot boys plastic toys"! flinging him into the wall he picked up chris and put him on his shoulder little man way to little he thought trieing to make him taller.


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

karix bloodfist said:


> karix picked up masterchief and punched him in the face. "nobody tries to throw karix" punching him again and taking away his weapons and stomped them into the ground. "heh heh" looking at the borken guns "i broke grot boys plastic toys"! flinging him into the wall he picked up chris and put him on his shoulder little man way to little he thought trieing to make him taller.


OOC: Karix, you done the same thing in your own thread. You threw me even though I was in a different world, maybe even a different universe. Please, next time. READ MY POST THOROUGHLY (SP?) BEFORE POSTING ANYTHING ABOUT ME!:angry:

Master Chief then walked back through saw an angry ork/vampire thing and thought about his actions before he did them. _If I hit him I'll go flying back five miles after he's hit me with a broken hand to go with it. If I buy him a drink he might think better of me. That's it, I'll get him drunk and then try and send him to Halo and see how he last against the Marines and Spartans who will definately mistake him for a Brute Chieftain without a weapon._ Then Master Chief decided to buy Karix 500 drinks as a nice gesture before putting his plan into place.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

OOC: SPARTAN, no one would have that problem if u just stayed in this world and didn't run off to video game land.

Returning to the bar after his trip to the club, Sarcasm went over and ordered some pop-khorne from the bar and sat down to eat it. After finishing it, the frenzy associated with the food began. With a roar, he knocked over the table and threw a chair at Vilhelm. He then lifted Chuck from where he stood and swung him around, smashing everyone nearby and sending them flying. Still spinning, he let go of Chuck and he went flying through the air into solitaire. With a roar Sarcasm followed him.


----------



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

ooc: lol

karix grabbed the pints of fungus beer and drained them without breaking a sweat, being part fungus, the beer has no alcholic effect on him. "what a nice liitle grot" he said looking down at the spartan. grabbing the raging sarcasm by the neck he held him up to his face "why you beating people before me?" he asked the puzzled sarcasm.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

"Because it's fun," Sarcasm told the ork. "You got a problem with that?" Before the ork could answer, Sarcasm shouted "WAAAGH!!!!" at the top of his lungs and squirmed out of the ork's grip. Landing on his knees, Sarcasm rolled to his feet and trod on Chuck. He then picked up solitaire and threw him at karix and then ran to the bar where he grapped another box of pop-khorne and shovelled them down to give his rage a bit of a boost. He then turned to face the angry ork.


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Sarcasm said:


> OOC: SPARTAN, no one would have that problem if u just stayed in this world and didn't run off to video game land.
> 
> Returning to the bar after his trip to the club, Sarcasm went over and ordered some pop-khorne from the bar and sat down to eat it. After finishing it, the frenzy associated with the food began. With a roar, he knocked over the table and threw a chair at Vilhelm. He then lifted Chuck from where he stood and swung him around, smashing everyone nearby and sending them flying. Still spinning, he let go of Chuck and he went flying through the air into solitaire. With a roar Sarcasm followed him.


OOC: Fair point however that it my way of saying that it will be the last post of the night on the thread for me.

Master Chief then brought the ork/vampire (OOC: Karix what actually are you?) 500 rounds of flaming Emporers Finests. _Now if he's dumb enough to drink these they should start to slowly burn his insides thus causing him a lot of slow but painful agony._ Master Chief thought before throwing a log fire at Chuck and BlackApostleVillmhelm.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm had moments to register the table before it hit him square in the face and then the flaming log that hit him between the eyes right after. He stumbled over to the bar and thought of a new plan, he would order as many bloody khornes as possible to get him into a rage and then his oppenents would see true fear. he sat at the bar and downed two gigantic kegs of the brew and a keg of fenrisian ale just for the hell of it. as he stood up his eyes turned red and he let out a roar before tackling the orc, karix, to the floor.


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Master Chief noted that Vilhelm had tackled Karix before he could even lay his hands on him. Annoyed with this he got another to logs and shoved them deep into his back, and two into Karix's just for safe measures.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

After Chuck smashed the botle over the ork things head it ran off and started hiting other people. 

"What a wierdo." He muttered to himself.

He got his guitar back. Poker wasent as interesting anymore, things were hapening to randomly, and he was getting hit. That didnt bode well for his luck acording to the cosmic fish. 

Chuck thaught to himself as to what would make things less boring, and the answer came quickly. 

"This music sucks!"

He exclaimed. He slung his guitar over his back and grabed a barstool, seting about vandaliseing the sound system of the mooses new music provider.


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

"Can I have the cards you were using to play poker Chuck." Master Chief asked before stealing his cards and throwing them across everbody's throats. Causing a lot of bloodshed, as the Moose got filled up with blood Master Chief. _NO! The Moose cannot die I need something to open up the walls._ Master Chief then realised that he still had his Assault Rifle on his back. _I could've got barred, but I didn't... AND I WON'T!_ Then he reloaded the gun and shot the ground and the walls until the gun was empty. The blood then drained out of all the holes. "Oh man, it's gonna take me ages to get the blood off of this armour. Oh wait I can just go to Spasda - The Intergalactic Supermarket and buy some paint that's the same colour as this blood."


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

His anger finally subsiding, darkreever went over to the bartender and got himself another Fenrisian ale; making his way back to the corner and flipping a table back up. Crashing down into a chair, he watched from beneath his hood, finally getting to drink before someone or something decided to ruin his second ale. For now, he'd just watch the others tear the moose apart before joining in; maybe use some mod powers to swing one of them around like a bat..


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Master Chief then walked back into the Moose, with his new coloured armour, and after seeing that nothing had happened at Spasda he brought a few beers and ruined darkreevers Fenrisian Ale. Laughing at this he then walked into the croud so that he could lose darkreever. But it didn't go to plan as he then found out that the paint he had bought was luminous. He then decided to run and build a barricade to stop darkreever from landing a killing blow on him.


----------



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

ragd karix picked himself off of the floor. "WWWWWWAAAAAAARRRRGGGGHHH!!!" he screamed then rugby tackled sarcasm, picking up the raging chaos follower and dumping him on his back. turning round, he looked down at sarcasm "RRRRAAAARRRGH!!" throwing his giant green fist into sarcasm. picking up the striken madman, he threw him into master chief, in the smae motion he charged into the fury of the bar room brawl.


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

With Master Chiefs reaction aids working full time, he was able to dodge the newly flying Sarcasm and started fighting the ork/vampire thing and every punch/kick/grapple Karix threw Master Chief dodged it in the quick of a hiccup. And rained a fire of flaming logs on the fungus monster. Thus starting to burn him. He then ran and rugby tackled Karix before striking some killer blows and dodging the hits that came at him. When he was satisfied with his work he walked out and went to Spasda to buy some better paint that wasn't luminous but would actually help him hide in the dark and the crowd.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

(You know Spartan, it really isn't fun having to deal with someone who is so 'perfect'; kinda makes things less fun.)

Breaking the mug of his now ruined ale, darkreever didn't even bother holding back; crossing the distance of the moose in a flash he snatched up the spartan that had angered him, grabbing him by the throat and not letting go until he heard several crack that were not from armour. 

Dropping him, dark turned back to the bartender and ordered another ale, having it put on the spartans tab rather than his own and headed back to his corner to brood. This time downing the ale in one go and ordering another; he would need to keep that in check; no telling what trouble he could cause or get into.


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

(OK I'll become a little bit more vulnerable)

Seeing as he now had his neck broken in several places, Master Chief noted to go to the hospital before his got his armour repainted whilst leaving.

5 minutes later he came back with a dark green coloured armour and an unbroken neck. "Thank god for the Spirit of Fire preventing me from dying and preventing this place from getting demolished." Master Chief said. He then noticed that darkreever had bought a beer on his tab. No in an enraged state Master Chief ordered a 6 beers, 3 to drink and 3 for target practice. When he had finished drinking his beers he walked up to darkreever and poured 2 beers soaking him from head to toe. He then realised that his reaction meter had been destroyed but his motion trackers were still working perfectly so he was still happy. 

Noticing that he still had one beer left he poured it all over Karix and set it alight. so that he was now burning faster than ever. _Thank goodness for fire being invented. Whoever invented it should get a medal._ He thought before walking into an eerily dark corner.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris emerged from a hole in the wall, bleary eyed, covered in purple goo and custard creams. "Bunnies.....bunnies everywhere.....must....burn.....bunnies." Karix was on fire as Spartan poured a load of flaming alcohol onto him. Fire was quite prominent. Chris grabbed a wooden chair, lit it from Karix, and hurled it into the hole he had emerged from. Nothing happened except for the chair falling out of the sky and hitting Chris on the head. Chris blacked out for a second and then stumbled around, trying to work out where he was and when Countdown was on. He tripped over and bumped into darkreever, sending his ale flying out of his hand. "Uh-oh."


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

OOC: spartan please stop going back and forth between halo and MM also, beer doesn't burn, it has too little alchohol content

khorneflake, who had fallen alseep in the last mangled moose, woke, and stood up, having been paved over with drywall, and took out half the wall with him.

after having shook off the west wall, he promptly joined the fight by throwing the jukebox spewing bad 70's music at chris. he also snatched the booze from darkreever and melted into the shadows, pickpocketing several unwary customers (including solitare)


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

As chuck finished the destruction of the sound system, aided coincedently by Khorneflake, he jumped up on the bar and began to play "All along the watchtower" at a volume level unachievable by lesser musitions. Around the room, several glass objects shatered violently, and a few windows blew outwards. 

Several muinets later, he punched the air shouting "Thank you mangled moose!" And quickle felt quite foolish as no one had even bothered to chear at all, or even take notice of him.

Angered by this _second_ failure to recognise his genius, he decided it was time to knock some heads. Ordering some mana potions from the bartender, he downed them and proceded to cast meteo On the master chief.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm couldnt believe how quickly the effect the bloody khornes had on him and run off. He saw darkreever in the corner and went to sit next to him, buying them both a large mug of beer and sitting down next to him on the floor. even sitting on his rump he towered over reever but he didnt notice, he was too sad at the moment. "It's so hard always being hungry, i cant help it. I always get teased because i eat so much and read a lot." he started to sob a little thinking of the last tzeentchian magic book he had stolen from the thousand son he had devoured. he downed th emug and ordered another one while licking his lips with his serpent tongue. 

"It's hard being undivided sometimes you know? I mean i love to read and do spells, but i also love to spread disease and death, and then i love eating people and drinking blood, and then of course who cant resist those daemonettes? i mean seriously they are HOT!" he shrugged before picking up a random customer and biting them in half, the waist and legs still in his meaty fist, "I dont know, maybe i am doomed to be forever hungry." he ate the last part of the customer, burped, and picked up another one.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

"_Well thats the curse for your power; no pointing in sobbing over it. Just kill all those who laugh you big wimp."_ dark said before drinking the beer. It wasn't an ale but at least no one was trying to ruin it for him. Especially now that he was ignoring that spartan, who seemed to only be out to ruin the day for everyone and anyone in the moose.

_"Just be glad your gos decided to give you your power with what little downside you have; they could have just made you into a mewling spawn." _darkreever pointed out.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Pulling himself out of the wall where he had created a rather big impact hole, Sarcasm glanced around dizzily. "I think I need to sit down for a while," he said and pulled over an unconscious customer and sat down on him. He then ordered a large bottle of whisky, which he drank down in one gulp. Ordering another, he went over to Vilhelm and sat down next to him. "There, there," said Sarcasm to the daemon, "I know how you feel. Here, have a whisky." Sarcasm gave Vilhelm a bottle and then ordered himself another. He then got up and wandered off in search of somebody to hit, his whisky cradled in his arms.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Solitaire flicked a coin to the bartender and ordered another bottle of grog which he didn't hesitate on splashing all over his face. He heard Chuck's song and got ready to throw his empty bottle at him, while at the same time reaching in his pocket for more money for another grog. He stopped suddenly as he realised that there was no money left in his pocket! Spinning round he saw the gleam of Eldar coins coming from the shadows in the grasp of Khorneflake. Solitaire didn't hesitate. He hurled the empty bottle which smashed him on the back of the head then leapt forward and slid underneath a table and in between Khorneflake's legs before jumping up and head butting him to the ground.
"That's it punk you're in for a world of hurt." yelled Solitaire at him before diving down on top of him. . .


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

khorneflake said:


> OOC: spartan please stop going back and forth between halo and MM also, beer doesn't burn, it has too little alchohol content
> 
> khorneflake, who had fallen alseep in the last mangled moose, woke, and stood up, having been paved over with drywall, and took out half the wall with him.
> 
> after having shook off the west wall, he promptly joined the fight by throwing the jukebox spewing bad 70's music at chris. he also snatched the booze from darkreever and melted into the shadows, pickpocketing several unwary customers (including solitare)


OOC: OK I'll stop trying to burn beers, but I haven't gone back to Halo for ages as I have found a new home... the eerily dark corner

Master Chief then walked out of the eerily dark corner and ordered a beer. He drank it in quick succession and then threw the bottle at the Khorneflake-Sarcasm war. Noticing that he had just made them both angry he ran at them and joined in the fight with some of his armour getting scratched every 5 minutes.


----------



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

karix walked over to khorneflake and sarcasm, and got inbetween them. "break it up ork patrol coming thu" bashing sarcasm into the wall and grabbing khorne flake in a head lock. "stop starting fights without me" he said in the demons face. "now go play like a good little hell spawn" and threw him into the wall.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

khorneflake rolled with the blow and snuck up behind the ork, garroting him with some beef jerky and taking his squig-skin wallet. after having been beaten by solitare, he had a bloody nose, which he offered to Mills, god of all cereals.


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Master Chief saw that Karix was bullying people so he exited the fight and walked over to the bar. "You got any weapons for sale?" Master Chief asked the bartender. "Sorry, but you can only use what you can pick up to hit people with."
"OK, have you got any alcoholic drinks that I can burn?"
"Nope, we don't have anything with a large amount of alcohol."
"Dammit." Seeing as Master Chief couldn't buy anything that would make people unconcious he decided to go to the dark corner and not come out until he had noted everybody's weak spot. It hadn't taken very long before he had seen that the fungus thing could be choked until his head was ripped off, Solitaire was already having a fight, Chris to busy trying to figure out when Countdown was on and Sarcasm now had his face in the wall. Master Chief started on his weakness hitting quest by walking up to the fungus thing and choking him in a position that he couldn't be hit by it.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Chuck confusedly looked at his hands, and at the empty mana potion. For some reason nothing had hapened.

_meenwhile in dwarf land..._

Downing another mana potion kindly provided by the bartender, chuck decided to go for somthing a little more reliable. Fireball was pretty good...

"Bartender, I need a few grams of bat guano." 

Taking the component, and speeking some mystic words, Chuck waved his hands in the chiefs direction. However he failed uterly, and the ball blasted off prematurely, skiding across the bar and hitting a big daemon in the face. Chuck ducked under the bar and tried to look inocent.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Pulling himself out of the wall again Sarcasm shouted, "What is with you people and throwing me into walls!" Enraged he charged at karix and master chief and grabbed their heads which he smashed together. He then picked the two of them up and threw them into the wall, while yelling "Lets see how you like it!" They hit the wall with a satisfiying smash, with the ork going straight through it and out into the street.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

Sarcasm said:


> Pulling himself out of the wall again Sarcasm shouted, "What is with you people and throwing me into walls!" Enraged he charged at karix and master chief and grabbed their heads which he smashed together. He then picked the two of them up and threw them into the wall, while yelling "Lets see how you like it!" They hit the wall with a satisfiying smash, with the ork going straight through it and out into the street.


err, the ork is being asphyxiated with a piece of jerky and MC is hiding in a corner


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad that he hadn't been smooshed by dark's Banhammer, Chris turned his attention to his real mission: his...I mean Stalin's gold. If he could get Solitaire's credit card then he'd be able to go home laughing. Butt kissing hadn't really worked, and smashing through the moose would just mean the return of the bunnies (those damn bunnies!). So, Chris charged at the Eldar, who was in the act of trying (and failing) to beat khorneflake into a bloody pulp. Chris rugby tackled the Eldar and Solitare went over with a rather satisfactory thwack. "WHERE'S MY-I mean the people's GOLD!?!!"


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

khorneflake said:


> err, the ork is being asphyxiated with a piece of jerky and MC is hiding in a corner


OOC: No they're not. Read Spartan's last post, in it Master Chief is strangling karix.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

khorneflake pulled out his jerky again and began to garrotte the Eldar with it, taking back his gold. after the eldar had slipped unconsious, he dragged it to the toilet and gave it a swirlie. after having taken a real beating, he then went to the 1st aid station behind the bar.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Deathbringer had been unconcious for a long time
he awoke to find himself lying under dark reevers chair 
he sat up and as they looked down at him he fished into his pocket and pulled out some coins
"i dont believe we have met
could u get me a double vodka and kroot juice i dont seem to remember..."
Gold swam across his mind
and he saw a guardsman air flying through the air from his uppercut
he giggled to himself
he saw himself flying through the air and hitting dark reever
and he realised he was in big trouble
he held out some more coins and said hopefully
"something for urself"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

The fireball hit Vilhelm right in the face. He toppled over, his whiskey spilling all over darkreever. That was it, now he was pissed. He let out a reality tearing roar and glanced toward the bar where the ball of fire had come from....there master chief was the only conspicuous one. He charged across the moose, anything in his way being crushed, and decked master chief in the back of the head. he then picked him up and started hitting him over the bar until he chucked him out one of the windows. He turned toward the rest of the moose and let loose another roar, the sheer power of it tearing a customer into little bits. 

a car alarm went off in the parking lot and he charged through the wall and began to beat the car.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Watching as the Daemon Prince rampaged through the Moose, Sarcasm decided that giving him alcohol may not have been the best idea. He then downed the rest of his whisky and stuck the bottle in another customer's pocket. After that he walked over to the bar and took the gold from khorneflake. Before he noticed, Sarcasm ran off into the club and hid.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Chuck breethed a sigh of relief. The big thing hadened gone for him... and a good thing to- he was out of mana. Remembering to untap all his islands, he set up another spell. Even if he didnt want to piss of the really big one, he still wanted to kick some peoples ass for ignoring him. Lineing up a shot at deathbringer, and let it loose.

"Hadoken!"


----------



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

karix picked himself off of the floor for the second time that night "stop bloody garroting me!" he yelled at no one in particular, finding a chris sprawled on the floor he went up and held him up, turned him upside down and shook him. finding nothing worth any money, he went over to the bar and slammed his hamsized fist on the bar and ordered a pint of fungus beer and watched as the spartan tried to punch the giant demon sprawling in the middle of the room.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

(OOC:I <3 garroting people though  

after someone having taken the decoy gold, khorne went to his valkeryie and locked it in a very hard to find place. He then walked back in, and got a dart. he then set it alightm using GamesWorkshop Super glue. at breakneck speeds, the (flaming and sticky) dart thudded into Sarcasm's back and khorne set up a defensive position, knocking over a table and breaking off the top legs. tying them together, he made namchaku when.....


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

khorneflake said:


> (OOC:I <3 garroting people though
> 
> after someone having taken the decoy gold, khorne went to his valkeryie and locked it in a very hard to find place. He then walked back in, and got a dart. he then set it alightm using GamesWorkshop Super glue. at breakneck speeds, the (flaming and sticky) dart thudded into Sarcasm's back and khorne set up a defensive position, knocking over a table and breaking off the top legs. tying them together, he made namchaku when.....



OOC: How can I get a dart in the back when I am busy hiding in the club???


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: He divided by zero. :biggrin:

Sorry.


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

OOC: OK, can this please not turn into a conversation thread. Or become unpopular and fizzle out.

Master Chief then gets back up after being automatically KOed and decides that he's not going to get involved in any fights and just order a beer and hide in his eerily dark corner.

P.S: Sorry for the short post I had to bring this back to life


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Verry sudenly, the delayed efect of the pie in a cup he ad drunk earlier made chuck go temporarily insane and attack khorneflake useing his guitar as a blunt instrument, shouting;

"Grawgergrughgergergrawgerguhrgeragh!"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm fell down splayed on his back in the wreckage of the car he had smashed to bits. His chest was heaving as he sucked in air. There was almost nothing left of the car beside pieces of metal, he had certainly did a number on it. He lazily grabbed a passing bystander and began to chew on him.


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

Master Chief, now being eaten, decided to take actions into his own hands and grabbed a barrel of beer and smashed it on Villhelms head before worming his way out of his grip and running away.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Only to run into deathbringer who had decided to join the fray
jumping onto the bar he clotheslined mordeth with a flying leap
slamming him to the ground
he proceeded to elbow him in the face before jumping onto khorneflakes unconcious form
catching him in the stomach
"Im invincible he yelled"
There was a small tap on his shoulder and he turned to....


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

...Chuck! Still in his pie induced rage, who proceded to punch deathbringer in the face repeatedly, to a cry of;

"Grawgergwgwgergeggwgagagagwgegeggregrwrgg!"

(yay! The moose aint dead yet!)


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

deathbringer said:


> Only to run into deathbringer who had decided to join the fray
> jumping onto the bar he clotheslined mordeth with a flying leap
> slamming him to the ground
> he proceeded to elbow him in the face before jumping onto khorneflakes unconcious form
> ...


OOC: Being invincible may be fun to you, but it's not to other people. And I should know cause I got told before.

Hearing deathbringers cry, he decided to turn away from where he was going and trip him up so that he bashed into the daemon prince known as Vilhelm. "Have fun getting squished" called out Master Chief before running into his little dark corner.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: I dont think he ment that he was invincible I think his character was shouting "I'm invincible" in the heat of battle. 

Deathbringer was knocked into the daemon prince that Chuck had pissed off earler, and in his pie induced state he didnt know better than to folow the focus of his rage. So chuck plowed right thru Deathbringer bashing him even harder into the daemon prince. Still shouting inanely;

"ERGWAREREGERERGERGERGWEWRWETGWER"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Twice in a row Vilhelm, who had a very bad hangover, had been hit by two bodies in a matter of seconds. He got up in a rage and stumbled falling on Colonel Schafer, squishing him. He rolled over onto his back and rolled on deathbringer on accident. He then moaned and got up before taking the two of them and wrapping what was left of the car around them in a tight knot. He chuckled as he looked at them struggling, "Good luck getting out." he then walked into the moose and ordered some Fenrisian Ale.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

OOC Spartan it was just a battle cry im far from invincible, read my posts. And ironically im one of the people that told u about being invincible

Deathbringer didnt really know what had happened
he saw a large fist then darkness
when he awoke he was stuck in a car next to the guy that had punched him in the face
He extracted a hand and said quickly
"truce until we get out of this and kick that daemon princes ass"
he then proceeded to squirm freeing both his arms


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

deathbringer said:


> OOC Spartan it was just a battle cry im far from invincible, read my posts. And ironically im one of the people that told u about being invincible
> 
> Deathbringer didnt really know what had happened
> he saw a large fist then darkness
> ...


OOC: Oh yeh you did tell me about that. And I didn't realise it was a battle cry, sorry.

Master Chief then brought himself out of the eerily dark cornerthat he was currently calling his home. He found that there were loads of fights going on that he hadn't really bothered to notice. He then walked up to the bar and ordered a few beers making sure that he gave one to the daemon prince as a sign of good will.


----------

